# Halloween costume



## Bwell027 (Oct 16, 2013)

I just received a text from a brother asking a question that I didn't really have an answer to. He has a founding fathers halloween costume and would like to add his apron to it for costume parties. Is this ok? He is wearing it as total respect/pride to the fraternity and the founding of our country. I know him and he is a true to his word. 
Opinions?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've always thought it is either not masonically lawful or bad etiquette (I forget which) to wear the apron outside the lodge unless granted special dispensation. I could be totally wrong on that though. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bwell027 (Oct 16, 2013)

crono782 said:


> I've always thought it is either not masonically lawful or bad etiquette (I forget which) to wear the apron outside the lodge unless granted special dispensation. I could be totally wrong on that though.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



I heard the same....


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 16, 2013)

I think one can convey George Washington or Ben Franklin quite well without the apron. A party is not the place for it.

imo


----------



## MarkR (Oct 17, 2013)

I think that in most jurisdictions, wearing your apron outside of Lodge without permission from Grand Lodge, much less as part of a costume, would be very poor form.  A modern apron would likely not be "period correct" in any case.  A square and compass watch fob would be fine and appropriate.


----------



## Dita (Oct 17, 2013)

An apron has its respectful place within a sanctuary, not a Halloween event.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 17, 2013)

No apron. Not only is it in poor taste for a costume, but it could be a Masonic offense as well. His intentions are good, but there is a time and place for such attire.


----------



## Roy Vance (Oct 17, 2013)

Brother Blake is correct. According to Texas Grand Lodge Laws and Constitutions, wearing of regalia (apron) outside the lodge is not permitted without special dispensation from the Grand Master.:sad:


----------

